# Chameleon housing?



## captainmerkin (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi folks,

looking to obtain a vivarium for two chameleons of mixed sex, undecided species.

can anyone recommend a good vivarium supplier and a size that would be appropriate?

thanks


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry dont know much about viv suppliers. I kept two c'lons in a long low viv, 4ft x 50cm x 50cm, try to get one with sliding front doors, they help keep in the humidity much better. Also recommend a medium glo lamp at one end for basking and lots of plants at the other end, so there is a clear 'hiding area' and a clear, warm, open basking space.  

I kept Yemens, what you got in mind?

8)


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 23, 2007)

not sure yet about species, chameleons are one of the most beautiful creatures its very hard to decide!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, but so expensive! The yemens were about 3inches long and cost about 90 quid i think!


----------

